# just starting need help



## jwmoore (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello everyone 
I am just starting and need some advise in building a loft. I will start with two pairs but am planning on ending up with at most 20 birds in the future, so I want to start with a loft that will hold at least 20 birds any advise and pictures would be helpful


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What kind of birds are you going to have? Homers that you fly?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

For Homers: at least 2 Sections--3 sections will be better--Young Birds-Old Birds-Breeders. Later maybe a Section for hens and a Section for Cocks. We are up to 5 Sections now.
Maybe build your first Loft that is easy to add on to as needed.
You will need--2 square foot per bird floor space---1 & 1/2 perch per bird. 20 Birds = 30 perches.
And Don't forget Nest boxes----you looking at 20 birds---is that 10 pairs?????? = 10 nest Boxes. 
More members will give you more Idea's.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Plan ahead pigeons are prolific breeders if you don't control them they will keep breeding then you will be over crowded, thats when diseases will visit your loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's true. And no ones loft is ever big enough, so when you figure out what you think you need, if you can, build it bigger.


----------



## jwmoore (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks and i will start with two breeding pairs of racing homers


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

If you are planning on racing you will need space. Not just for birds, but stuff. Racing means breeding. Breeding needs to be controlled so you will need to store not just basic supplies, but breeding supplies in the off season. Here is what I have for "starting" the prisoner breeding.

8x8 divided into 4x8 cock, 4x4 hen, 4x4 storage. Solid sliding door between cock and hen section. Dedicated aviaries on both sides. Since I "don't want" a lot of prisoners I am only planning for 9 nest boxes (18 birds total). I may push it to 24 birds (12 boxes). Again, this is prisoners only.

Structure is 24" on center 2x4 with OSB exterior. Roof is open soffit (netted) with 12:4 pitch. Interior is still under construction but we went with epoxy sealer for everything lower than 8" off the floor. Boxes are going to be grated bottoms with rolled paper for droppings. 2x48" full light florescent fixtures for lighting, electric heat. It is very cold in February. 

This is for the prisoners only. The main breeding loft will be with the YB loft in the upper level of a 30x50' barn that is completely open and still in the planning stages. Based on what I have seen from the local racers, I should be able to get it all in there. Then plan is to build 24x16x16" nest boxes in pods of 16 (8 to a side). These will be arranged in columns with 36" between columns. The floor will be a home made grated floor (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/t...oden-slate-floor-by-shadybug-lofts-45695.html) with paper beneath for droppings. Based on fly ways and access this will allow for 256 nest boxes total if we go 100% on the cock side. This section can be broken down to change the number of boxes. Then hen side will be post perches on 4x4 columns arranged to put each post in the center of a 4x4 area. Again, 256 perches for hens. 

Before anyone tells me, I am nuts. I know that once we do one race we may completely redo the layouts, but we have a plan. The plan developed from visiting over 25 local lofts, and actually working in 4 of them. We realized that we don't like scraping (hence all the paper), that it is better to design modular and reproducible than "just get it done", and if your wife isn't OK with giving you lots of room you might have a problem. 

Anyway... My current flying loft (my son's actually) is a 4x4 with stick perches. 16x36 aviary with fold down doors for a flight line. Settling cage is 1x2 furring strip frames with 1x3 netting hinged to allow fold up. Settling cage covers the entire flight line (28x36x60"). We can house 16 birds with out too much problem if you clean EVERY DAY, but 10 is _much_ more comfortable. 

I should really post some pics and drawings.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just started putting paper under my slated floors but haven't cleaned yet to see how it worked. I got a 1000' roll of paper at a yard sale for 6.00 so i thought i would try it in my old loft. If it works well i want to use it in my new one.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

FYI I started keeping homers this past spring.I started with 2 proven pair,given to me by a friend.After seeing people loft fly thier birds I wanted more birds.So I got 20 squeekers from a local racing club member and was on my way.Long story short,I now have 12 bredingpairs and about 32 flying young birds.My point is this I now have 4 lofts,and reaized what the above person mentioned,you will need to have seperate places for your sexes when breeding is over,and a youngbird loft,and you should seperate your racing birds when they reach a certain age.It is much fun for me,and He is right,whatever you start with you will end up wanting 2 or 3 times the space you first planned for.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

jwmoore said:


> Hello everyone
> I am just starting and need some advise in building a loft. I will start with two pairs but am planning on ending up with at most 20 birds in the future, so I want to start with a loft that will hold at least 20 birds any advise and pictures would be helpful


Check this out..Redrose Starter loft alot of good ideas in this DYI tutorial http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

The pigeon Hobby is highly addicting therefore I strongly suggest going the biggest you can. You wont regret it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TheGame said:


> The pigeon Hobby is highly addicting therefore I strongly suggest going the biggest you can. You wont regret it.


so true!..................


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

TheGame said:


> The pigeon Hobby is highly addicting therefore I strongly suggest going the biggest you can. You wont regret it.


AMEN AND AMEN, lol


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

What would be the best loft design for Modena's, 10-12 birds?


----------

